# Bridging question



## xulfer (Jun 11, 2014)

Hello.  I'm looking to run OpenVPN within a jail, or perhaps a bhyve instance. I have a single interface with a small block of IPs assigned to it. My hope is that there is a simple way to assign one of the addresses attached to that interface to either a bridged interface, or a TAP device. Is this possible? Or do I have to assign an internal IP in either case and do a bunch of routing and PF rules and what not?

Any advice, or tips would greatly be appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 11, 2014)

Don't do this in a jail. Getting OpenVPN working in a jail is going to be tricky and bridging damn near impossible. It's all possible from the host though. Just not a jail because of the separation (you can't change any network settings from within a jail).


----------

